

Functional Programming in Qi - gnosis
http://www.lambdassociates.org/Book/page000.htm

======
prog
Qi is very interesting. However, Mark Traver is now working on Shen which is a
successor to Qi II. Here is a post by Mark on Shen.
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1921347>

~~~
ScottBurson
It's "Tarver".

I'm surprised he's initially targeting JavaScript. I would think the JVM would
be a more useful initial target.

------
kevbin
"The integer prompt shows that you are in the read-evaluate-pint loop."

How very British. Every development environment should have a read-eval-pint
loop... and feature Alan Davies as side-kick.

~~~
Nick_C
<laugh> Very clever. The Qi reference may not be obvious to the US cousins
though...

